# Officer Exam Tips???



## Matthew Goward (Jan 7, 2013)

I am a recent college grad, 22 years old. I graduated from UMass with a politcal science degree and a history minor. I just signed up to take an entry level officer exam in a neighboring town. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for the exam/interview??? Thanks.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I would hate for you to have to exert yourself but this issue has been addressed ad nauseam.
Utilize the search function and practice your investigative skills.
IBTL


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did great on all the written exams I took. I received interviews for the jobs I applied for. That being said please take my advice and don't refer to anyone at the interview as "babe" and "bro." This is why I'm still a dispatcher. Don't make the same mistakes I made. 

AVENGE ME !!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Matthew Goward said:


> I am a recent college grad, 22 years old. I graduated from UMass with a politcal science degree and a history minor. I just signed up to take an entry level officer exam in a neighboring town. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for the exam/interview??? Thanks.


Here's a practice test:

http://m.military.com/join-armed-forces/asvab


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Matthew they have these crazy, new fangled things called _books_. BTW, they're in these odd places called libraries and book stores... You being a member of a lazy generation can also purchase one on-line, and never have to leave your house.....

Fail...

Remind me not to send my kid to UMass.....


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Deuce said:


> Remind me not to send my kid to UMass.....


I've used it before, but I'll use it again:

Q: what do you get when you drive through a UMass campus in a convertible with the top down?

A: a 3.75 GPA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

sdb29 said:


> I've used it before, but I'll use it again:
> 
> Q: what do you get when you drive through a UMass campus in a convertible with the top down?
> 
> A: a 3.75 GPA.


I can't speak for undergrad, but I got my first Master's at UMass-Lowell, and that was definitely NOT the case.

My colleagues thought I was crazy for going there instead of Anna Banana or Western New England, but it was free (veteran's tuition waiver), at least in terms of money.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Matthew Goward said:


> I am a recent college grad, 22 years old. I graduated from UMass with a politcal science degree and a history minor. I just signed up to take an entry level officer exam in a neighboring town. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for the exam/interview??? Thanks.


Just out of curiousity, why study Poli Sci and History then decide to pursure a career in LE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

USAF286 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why study Poli Sci and History then decide to pursure a career in LE?


He must want to be a chief, a.k.a. a politician with a badge.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Matthew Goward said:


> I am a recent college grad, 22 years old. I graduated from UMass with a politcal science degree and a history minor. I just signed up to take an entry level officer exam in a neighboring town. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for the exam/interview??? Thanks.


Yeah, skip it.

Since you now have a degree, go enlist in OCS, and pursue your choices that way. Easy to figure out, considering the abundance of posts regarding ALL the recent exams held by non-civil service towns, that its all political, and those that aren't connected that actually get a shot are mystical one-offs that leave us test takers scratching our heads.

You're young, go enlist.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got a tip for you, never use your real name on an open forum. Count me "IN"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> I've got a tip for you, never use your real name on an open forum. Count me "IN"


...and all this time I thought your real name was Johnny Law.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...and all this time I thought your real name was Johnny Law.


I guess I should change my name to Pvt. Joker.


----------

